# Who will be the next Pritzker Prize winners? (your bets)



## Lucrezia (Aug 30, 2009)

I would like to see Architects such as Calatrava, Fuksas win


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Probably Calatrava. His buildings become more and more common worldwide and are usually landmark buildings. Although he is kinda nuts and cares about his creations more than about the health of the people who use them.


----------



## Lucrezia (Aug 30, 2009)

i've seen on Liebeskind site his works.. they resemble minerals.. i think he deserves too to win this prize


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

I think that over the last years, pritzker price has loss credibility : In my opinion, the criteria to get winners has been based more on "how visually spectacular" is some building or how large and expensive is it, rather than how practical or confortable is it for the users, neighborns, urban context or pedestrians . . .


Somehow, this year the academy seems to be trying to use a more razonable criteria : the 2009 winner, Peter Zumthor is the most solid proof of that change.

So hopefully, we will have new architects - not so famous or spectacular - being awarded with the Pritzker.

My candidates :

Ricardo Legorreta - Richard Joy - Mathias Klotz - Carme Pinós - Teodoro Gonzalez de Leon


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree...
I would like to see someone like West8


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Libeskind or Steven Holl.They both deserve it.


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

Sure not Liebeskind...
I remember Koolhas making fun of him...


----------

